# Shop fox hand planes?



## KadeK

I am in the market to get started using hand planes. Im a young family guy on a budget and I saw the Shop Fox hand planes. These are very low priced so I am iffy on buying them. Does anyone have any experience/ advise for them? Im leaning toward Stanley Bailey planes too.


----------



## smokie

Kade Knight. Is hitting the local swap meet or 2nd hand stores an option? I'm leery of buying used (large) power tools but it's pretty hard to bugger up a plane.


----------



## donwilwol

The Stanley's will give you a better tool and they'll be cheaper.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

first let me say welcome to L J enjoy and have fun while you hang around 
just beaware its addictive 
don´t know the fox brand sorry
but I do know either its a new plane or a used plane you want to buy
always have a short straightedge with you to check the bottom is flat
both across and lengthwice …. or atleast at the front just at the front of the mouth
and the back of the bottom has to line up 
another good thing is to check if the sides is 90 degree to the bottom …......so its possiple
to use the plane together with a shootingboard

beside that go for hunt both on L J and youtube about how to sharpen.. tune and use a plane

good luck
Dennis


----------



## Moai

I see the Shop fox Jack plane for $52.95 at amazon.com…....
I would not spend that amount of money on a china/taiwan made tool, when I can get superior tools at ebay for much less money.
as an example, I received a few days ago this amazing Record plane from a seller in California, I paid $35 plus $12 shipping….Made in England, from the 50's, pure rosewood tote and front knob….a beutiful tool that would last generations…


----------



## Johnnn

I suggest getting a cheap ($20) plane off ebay to start. You'll need to spend nearly as much time tuning up a new cheap plane, and you can spend the money on abrasives and an eclipse guide so you can properly sharpen the blade. Francisco's Record above is an example of what I would consider a great starting place, but even the cheaper deals can be turned into good working tools with sandpaper, WD-40, and elbow grease. I got three planes I thought would be junkers for $29 (for all three) and two of them turned out nice enough I feel bad about using them for thrashers.

Even if you buy the best planes available, you'll need to be able to sharpen them, and I'd focus on that first.


----------



## Manitario

you'll cry yourself to sleep every night if you buy the Shop Fox planes. You'll spend hours tuning them and then realize that they still are unusable. Eventually, you'll have no choice but to turn to drinking to cope with the pain of having lost hours of your life and at least $20 on the planes and your family will find you passed out in the shop surrounded by coarse, uneven shavings and boards full of tear out. Don't go down this dark road. As others have suggested, you can get some awesome vintage Stanley planes for cheap on Ebay.


----------



## lumberjoe

If you are like me and don't want to be bothered restoring vintage planes and just want a good usable one for an awesome price, go here


----------



## JulianLech

I also recommend buying a good used plane from ebay, craigslist, etc… I purchased 3 used Stanley bailey planes (all different sizes) and with some work I can plane .001 thickness. The older plane are built to last generations. They cheap planes will definitely cause you grief.


----------



## KadeK

Thank you all for all the great advice. I been researching how to tune and refurbish old planes and I picked up an old Stanley No 4 from a local antique shop that is in great shape. I think I will enjoy refurbishing the old one better than buying a new one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

have fun

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/

this may help.


----------



## Straightbowed

I agree with the crew go to EBay and get a good Stanley for 40 or so and you can even soup it up with IBC blade or something and have a great plane


----------

